# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Portugal Sommer 2012

## ciiN.

Aloha liebe surfer,
Ich wollte mal hren ob sich nochjemand in der Ecke Peniche/Baleal aufhlt im Zeitraum 21.07-28.07 /2012.

Wrde mich freuen wenn man sich im Sden mal treffen knnte und ein paar sessions fahren.


Mit freundlichsten grssen aus Dnemark, Laurids


Hang loose.

----------


## Itzig

> Aloha liebe surfer,
> Ich wollte mal hren ob sich nochjemand in der Ecke Peniche/Baleal aufhlt im Zeitraum 21.07-28.07 /2012.
> 
> Wrde mich freuen wenn man sich im Sden mal treffen knnte und ein paar sessions fahren.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichsten grssen aus Dnemark, Laurids
> 
> 
> Hang loose.



Moihoin!

bin ca. 6 Wochen vorher in der Ecke ;-). Also wenn Du vorverlegst...

Hang Loose!

----------


## ciiN.

Moinsen,
Schade, ich bin leider an die Woche gebunden.

Aber ich wnsche dir eine richtig schne reise!!  :Smile: 


gruss Laurids.

----------

